# Where to donate horse equipment?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey folks,
As some of you might have been following my journey, you will know that at the tender age of 24, I am forced out of riding because of an old injury. Needless to say I have been pretty upset with it and have decided to sell ALL my riding related gear ASAP. I think the quicker I can move all that stuff out of the house, the better and easier it will be for me to move onto the next chapter in life.

So here it is. I've just listed a lot of tack and various horse care items up for sale; all those things are being listed for very cheap(only a fraction of the price new), so I can sell it quickly.

Now considering donating all this stuff that does not sell over to a facility that could use it. Some rescue or rehab facility. 

PLEASE do not hassle me with pm's to get free stuff, because I won't send it over.I really would like your help tho in trying to find a good rescue facility that could use this stuff. 

Thanks for taking a peak


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

maybe if you have a local rda or something?


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

ReRun  |  New York Chapter

I work here and we could always use some extra stuff. We do this out of love, not profit. My boss could use some help, she put all her time and money into the place. <3 Thanks


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

maybe the rescue OMGPINK works at?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the site. It would be to much for shipping cost tho, I am located in Calgary AB which is literally the opposite of where you guys are located. Because you are so far, if you are up for helping out with some of the shipping, I will gladly ship you everything across to you.
Cheers!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll talk to Sue about it.  Thank-you
What are you looking to donate?

It is really sad about why you have to get rid of it though D;


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

White Foot said:


> I'll talk to Sue about it.  Thank-you
> What are you looking to donate?


Hey no problem  I have a blanket, coolers, halter and lead ropes.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Go to petfinder and enter your location and horses. You will find most if not all the rescues in your area and it should give you info on each.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> Go to petfinder and enter your location and horses. You will find most if not all the rescues in your area and it should give you info on each.


Hey appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

How about a therapeutic riding center? Around here so many people help hold everything together. They put so much time, effort, and money into the program. The people who run it really appreciate good equipment for the horses (and riders). I'm sure you could find one in your area.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there a 4-H club or something that you could give it to? That's what I would do.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a great Therapudic *sp* riding center in my area, and I would be willing to help out with shipping. Not a problem. 

It is this place right here:

Cheff Therapeutic Riding Center: Home

They are a fabulous facility, where they are toally on donation based only. This is where I am considering donating Nelson to when he is ready to retire.

I am more than happy to help.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> There is a great Therapudic *sp* riding center in my area, and I would be willing to help out with shipping. Not a problem.
> 
> It is this place right here:
> 
> ...


Wow, It's a huge therapeutic riding center!!! 

I think that would be the best place for your horse equipment!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Opening Gaits is a therapeutic riding organization that operates out of Greenbriar just east of Spruce Meadows. They are a really great organization and the organizer, Yvonne, is super nice. OPENING GAITS THERAPEUTIC RIDING SOCIETY OF CALGARY
There is an organization in the area that I would recommend avoiding; pm me for the name and reason if you'd like.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

If you can't find anywhere to donate some of it, you can also haul it to the Tack Collector and they'll sell it and give you 20-30% of the income. And they'll keep it until it sells.
Here's their Facebook Group.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

you could try charity auctions but then again why not donate them to a friend... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/hf-member-needs-our-help-48499/page6/#post561451


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Is there a 4-H club or something that you could give it to? That's what I would do.


That was a great idea. I found a local group just up the road from me and gave them 75% of the riding equipment I had left.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Hey folks,
> As some of you might have been following my journey, you will know that at the tender age of 24, I am forced out of riding because of an old injury. Needless to say I have been pretty upset with it and have decided to sell ALL my riding related gear ASAP. I think the quicker I can move all that stuff out of the house, the better and easier it will be for me to move onto the next chapter in life.
> 
> So here it is. I've just listed a lot of tack and various horse care items up for sale; all those things are being listed for very cheap(only a fraction of the price new), so I can sell it quickly.
> ...


have you thought about taking up driving


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

A local child equine therapy program!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

jimmy said:


> have you thought about taking up driving


I have thought a bout it, but it won't be for a while yet


----------

